
Microsoft: The Open Source Company - htk
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/05/microsoft-the-open-source-company/
======
mathnmusic
Things I'd like to see from Microsoft:

\- Adopt OpenDocumentFormat whole-heartedly

\- Stop suing Android OEMs for software patents

\- Support Mozilla and/or Canonical in a serious way

